# Critique please (photos)



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, I know nothing about critiquing....all I can say is...He looks GORGEOUS to me!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really nice boy!!!!!
Yes you can have at the wither hair with the thinning shears, I do that with all the boys as they get a "cape" that can make their neck look short.
I think he's a tad straight through the hock, would be interested in a picture looking at him from behind.
Beautiful front assembly and nice short body, nice headpiece, good topline. Front pasterns a bit long and sloped. 
You need to get the collar up under his chin more and smooth out the hair underneath it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh and I meant to add I LOVE your jacket!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Handsome boy! I agree with K9Design he looks a little straight in the hock area, but the front looks good to me and overall a nice boy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks nice-very nice front! Looking at his rear, it looks as though his rear foot might be pointing outwards, or perhaps he is leaning into you. This can really change the look of the rear and definitely throw off the look of the turn of stifle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

YOUR BOY is JUST GORGEOUS!!

WOW! is all I can say!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, and congratulations on his wins and points! Obviously you are doing a very good job with him in the ring


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is lovely. I agree with Tahnee - in the first two photos it looks like his rear feet are turned outward a bit, making his hock joint (actually the point of the rear pastern...) turn in a bit. If viewed from the rear, his rear pasterns should b absolutely straight up and down - l l - and when viewed from the side would be the same. The third photo looks pretty good - he's a wee bit stretched out, which can take away angulation. 

And I also agree with Anney - that's a great jacket - very Chanel looking!


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

He looks GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He looks a lot happier than most dogs that I see in pics where they're being stacked - he must really love showing!


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments about my boy. Can someone please explain the difference between rear pasterns and hocks? I thought the hocks were supposed to be straight? I trim off the hairs on his back legs to make the hocks look straight. Yes, thanks for pointing out that the hocks/rear pasterns have to be straight when viewed from behind. In the photo they are not 90 degrees to the ground. I will have to pay more attention to that. It is so hard when you only have seconds to stack a dog!


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Pointgold - the jacket is NOT Chanel : D I wish! I don't even know what brand it is but not anything flash.
Enzo's mum - Opus loves life, loves to please. I hope he continues to enjoy the show ring. I try hard to make it fun for him and always praise him even when we don't win. It's not his fault the judge is blind right? hahaha


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jmc said:


> Thanks so much for all your lovely comments about my boy. Can someone please explain the difference between rear pasterns and hocks? I thought the hocks were supposed to be straight? I trim off the hairs on his back legs to make the hocks look straight. Yes, thanks for pointing out that the hocks/rear pasterns have to be straight when viewed from behind. In the photo they are not 90 degrees to the ground. I will have to pay more attention to that. It is so hard when you only have seconds to stack a dog!


 
There is no difference, which is why I put clarification in parentheses. Itis a term that is used interchangeably, although _technically _shoulldn't be. And yes, they should be straight.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

[_QUlOTE_=jmc;1234012]Pointgold - the jacket is NOT Chanel : D I wish! I don't even know what brand it is but not anything flash.
Enzo's mum - Opus loves life, loves to please. I hope he continues to enjoy the show ring. I try hard to make it fun for him and always praise him even when we don't win. It's not his fault the judge is blind right? hahaha[/QUOTE]


HAHAHA. Hey, as long as it is "very Chanel looking", and people think so, leave 'em guessing! It's very pretty.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

On a quick look at the pics, his top line look alot better when your holding tail staight off his back, acherly his front legs are better placed in that pic as well, they look a little far forward in the second pic

Lovely looking boy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The hock is the joint directly above the pastern. The pastern is the bone from the hock to the foot. People do use them interchangeably though. Dang so can we order the jacket online somewhere????


----------

